# bad to the bone toys for tots



## jasonposs (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anybody now if and when bad to the bone in cartersvile will be having a toys for tots shoot this year?


----------



## KillZone (Oct 22, 2012)

Thier web is BTBGA.com it's showing Dec. 1st


----------



## mr10ss (Oct 25, 2012)

That is correct. Thanks John. Jason it is the 1st sat. in dec. usually our only saturday shoot.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Oct 26, 2012)

Cant wait for it! Great cause and great fun!


----------



## dbell80 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 26, 2012)

You know we will be there, don't forget we are having that church benift shoot on nov 10th.


----------



## mitchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys, try to make this one.  It's a great way to get an early start on the season, but most importantly its a great way to put a toy under a tree for a kid this Christmas.  

Super group of guys and a fun shoot.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Nov 19, 2012)

*shoot*

Well whos going? I got to dig the Specialist out of the closet..


----------



## BigJR (Nov 20, 2012)

i should have a dozen or so coming with me!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm planning to be there with a hopefully one or two with me. A great time to get out and start studyin again while doing our part to help the less fortunate


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Nov 23, 2012)

Plan on being there, sure some of the sweetwater gang will be there well


----------



## rank bull (Nov 24, 2012)

im goin try and make it its been bout 6 or 7 years since ive shot there


----------



## jasonposs (Nov 26, 2012)

Jim,What time is the cut off?im gonna have to work sat morning


----------



## mwood1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

whats the cost address ect


----------



## mr10ss (Nov 27, 2012)

cutoff is 2p.m. . 8a.m. -2p.m. gets dark early now and Ga. playin Al. at 4p.m.  Directions can be found on our website at BTBGA.com  The cost is a new unwrapped toy for a boy or girl. We'll have a Marine (most likely Royce Coker) picking them up. we'll have 20 targets set out and a few practice bails to warm up on.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Nov 30, 2012)

Man how much better could a saturday get!!!! go shoot some archery help some kids have a good christmas and then go watch Ga whoop up on some elephants!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KillZone (Nov 30, 2012)

Is it ok to give a money donation instead of a present?


----------



## mr10ss (Nov 30, 2012)

Cash is accepatable.


----------

